# Free Snare Sample (.NKI, .GOG, .TCI)



## Signals (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey dudes. 

Have a free snare sample! Good for teh br00tal metal!!

THE CRACKEN!







Deetz:



Tight snappy sound with a pleasant ring out 
Kontakt, Drumagog and Trigger compatbile (.NKI .GOG and .TCI files included)
Microphones mapped separately (adjust level of direct/OH/Room mics)
Includes raw sample recordings for re-processing
24 bit 44.1 khz
Recorded in a treated live room on great gear
35 samples (7 velocities with 5 hits each)
Manual


Drum Sampled:

Sonor Chrome Metal Snare Drum 14 x 5 1/2"

Sounds like this (unprocessed, minus my EQ'ing):

http://signalsaudio.com/Products/Dirty_Bird_Unprocessed_Demo.mp3

Grab it here (Scroll down to Snare 001):

http://signalsaudio.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=8&Itemid=21

Cheers


----------



## Signals (Jan 11, 2012)

No comments? Its an awesome snare, try it!!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks dude.


----------



## Signals (Jan 11, 2012)

No worries!


----------



## musikizlife (Jan 11, 2012)

Gunna try this on my newest mix, should have something to post later


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jan 11, 2012)

Woo hoo! Gotta love free shit. You guys' JayMac sample set is awesome too, keep doing cool stuf!


----------



## Dimensionless (Jan 12, 2012)

SICK
Im gonna do something with this!


----------



## Signals (Jan 12, 2012)

Dimensionless said:


> SICK
> Im gonna do something with this!



RIGHT?? It's a gnarly snare, I'm literally surprised it's not making waves yet!


----------

